# some recommendations for me...?



## RebelAngel (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello folks!

I registered here, because I am hoping to find some help with finding new classical music for my taste.

First of all I must say that my musical taste is probably rather uncommon - I'm mostly into heavy and weird Metal stuff, but i've allways liked classical music a lot too. Besides that i'm also into good movie soundtracks and a little Jazz (though I must say that i don't know much about that).

To say some words about my favourite Classical stuff...Clearly first in the line is Händel's "Music for the Royal Fireworks". I also own some stuff of Tschaykowski, Grieg, Beethofen... the Requiems of Mozart, Verdi and Brahms...plus some other works...but the actual thing, that i want to ask you about is that i am looking for music that is similar to a piano concert that I am completely amazed about. The piece of music, I am talking about is this --->

http://tinyurl.com/yetm6lj

Im not sure, if anybody will know about it, but you can actually listen to short parts of it on the page...

So if anybody could name similar pieces of music - I would be really happy about it


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That's pretty amazing stuff, that Iiro Rantala. It is clearly jazz influenced, but so is a lot of 20th century classical. The concerto has a very clever name if you look it up on Wikipedia.  I'll have to look for more of his. Thanks for the introduction.

I can't say I've heard anything enough like it to recommend others though. You might like a Prokofiev piano concerto:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## RebelAngel (Oct 6, 2009)

Weston said:


> That's pretty amazing stuff, that Iiro Rantala. It is clearly jazz influenced, but so is a lot of 20th century classical. The concerto has a very clever name if you look it up on Wikipedia.  I'll have to look for more of his. Thanks for the introduction.
> 
> I can't say I've heard anything enough like it to recommend others though. You might like a Prokofiev piano concerto:


Yeah, it truly is amazing! And I got to know about it through strange ways. A guy I know, who's playing drums (awesome) had a video of Rantalas new Jazz project in his Youtube favourites and I enjoyed it a lot

--> http://tinyurl.com/ydyye3f

and when i saw it, i just had to get more stuff from Rantala and thats how I found the piano concert. I tell you, it's an absolut must have, if you already liked the samples ;-).

By the way I like the link you gave me a lot! are there any recommendations, which recording to chose? There are probably many...

Oh yes and I got one more Question - which Gershwin recordings are the right picks? I guess the "Rhapsody in Blue" - version of Bernstein is the one to pick, but which other records should be favoured...?


----------



## JonesGM (Oct 9, 2009)

You might (probably) know about them already, but if you do not, the piano concerto no. 3 and the piano concerto no. 2 by Rachmaninoff are a safe buy. I sent you to the Argerich interpretation because it is probably the most famous Rach3 interpretation, but Ashkenazy and others do just as well (in my opinion). Tchaikovsky's piano concerto no. 1 is also an all-time favorite.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually, isn't Horowitz's performances of Rach's 3rd the most famous: 




He did have the composer's special consent, after all.


----------



## JonesGM (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ok,*

I admit, I have overlooked Horowitz's interpretation. In hindsight, I'd also say it is the most famous. But Argerich's interpretation is considered a reference too.


----------



## RebelAngel (Oct 6, 2009)

hey again...im thinking about getting one of these prokofiev symphonies box sets...does anybody of you own one of it? Or maybe one of them is favoured by most of the listeners...?

http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Complete-Symphonies-Sergey/dp/B000F5GJM8

http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-7-S...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1255280059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Com...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1255280059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Sym...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1255281496&sr=1-2

good sound quality is very important for me as i got pretty high quality speakers 

same thing with Rachmaninov...is this one good?

http://www.amazon.com/Rachmaninov-P...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1255282034&sr=1-3


----------

